# 993 VR6 build thread part 2.



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Old thread locked because we decided not to advertise anymore. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5546882-Build-thread-Porsche-964-VR6-Turbo


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Got the wheels together. 



Decided on a gunmetal instead. First test fit. 17x13 et 12 fits perfectly.



315 Nitto nt555



Wing and wheels on


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

So the engine I've been running has started running funky so I decided to build a 2.9 up. Dropped this off at machine shop


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

993vr6 said:


>


I wonder what this kids dreams would be like if he knew of/understood the swap under that deck lid.......:what:


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

More pieces to the puzzle. Just waiting on a call from the machine shop now


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

so glad to see this car back on vortex!...... keep up the great work


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Just waiting on one more pump and new fuel system will be complete.


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Machine shop called 😀 





And a roller from last weekend.


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Got the engine going this weekend






Getting the old one out since I needed a few pieces of of it to finish the new one 





Waiting on a pilot bearing, valve cover gasket and a NPT fitting. H2O is coming up soon haha


----------



## up50lut3 (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautful


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Now that the new engine has settled in I can jump back in to the car. 

Things I'm doing this winter.
complete cleaning up wiring
Respray bumpers, doors, flares and hood
VEMS standalone
New turbo and manifold
Send coilovers out for refresh
Build 18's (e50's for sale if anyone's looking)

And speaking of new wheels


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

WHP goal? turbo size? car's curb weight?


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Prolly going to be happy with 500 at the wheels. The car now is in the low 300's and moves out pretty damn good. It's gotta be close to 21/2200 lbs comparing it to what some track guys get theirs down to.


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Here's it is with wheels fitted 



Finally found the right GT2 wing so getting this fitted and off to paint soon.


----------



## 993vr6 (May 13, 2016)

Been slacking on the car the last few months. Took these bikes down to the frames, powdercoated everything, replaced everything lol the 250 is just about done, the 125 will be done soon and the car will get a lot more updates.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Newb question, what's the rectangular box mounted on that cross memeber? It looks like air ride valves, but i don't rember if you have that.


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like it's the coil pack.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Abs


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Nvm..coil pack lol


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Just read through this entire build. So much win. opcorn:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

is this back on the road yet?


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Great build*

I havent looked through the entire old post but looks awesome!


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*aww man*

the whole old thread is gone now??


993vr6 said:


> Old thread locked because we decided not to advertise anymore.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5546882-Build-thread-Porsche-964-VR6-Turbo


----------

